
Show HN: a small weekendish project - JSON Blob - tburch
http://jsonblob.com/
======
toki5
I'm a touch confused -- <http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/>

Is this your site as well?

~~~
tburch
It's not, but it uses that editor. The difference between the two is that with
JSON Blob, you can collaboratively edit/share your JSON and use it
programmatically via the JSON Blob API.

~~~
toki5
I don't know why it didn't even occur to me that the editor could be a third-
party library. Duh :)

Thanks for clarifying, and great work!

------
callmeed
Very awesome. I use <http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/> often but this looks much
cleaner.

Do you plan to keep it up indefinitely or open-source it?

~~~
tburch
It's open sourced - <https://github.com/tburch/jsonblob>.

It's running on a single Heroku dyno with the free MongoHq service, so at some
point I'll have to figure out what to do when there's more than 512MB of
documents stored, but for now it's running indefinitely.

------
fredsted
Nice job. I love these kinds of small helper/utility sites, it's big part of
why I follow HN.

Is there a directory of sites like this somewhere, by the way?

~~~
Cyranix
I found three such directory sites which have different approaches.

<http://hnshowcase.com> : visual preview, filtering, social integration, etc.

<http://showinghn.com> : minimalist list based on /newest polling

<https://twitter.com/JustShowHN> : Twitter feed based on main RSS

------
ericcholis
Could be useful if one was writing an DB Admin backend for MongoDB.

~~~
hellopat
I'm working on one right now and will definitely be integrating this into it.
It's a perfect fit.

------
geuis
Nicely done, sir. Wasn't exactly sure what the true power was for a minute. I
really like the json editor, but what really sells it is being able to have
mock urls that actually function. Perfect for setting up a data source via the
api for use among multiple engineers. You should somehow make that bit of info
more prominent in the demo.

~~~
tburch
Thanks! I definitely didn't do a good job at that based on the feedback I've
received. I'll try to make it more prominent because that was the sole purpose
of the project.

------
jarofgreen
"This page is asking you to confirm that you want to leave - data you have
entered may not be saved."

... far to sensitive. You can press "clear" in the toolbar then try to close
the browser tab and it'll pop up on a empty document.

Personally, I wouldn't have that at all.

Apart from that, it looks very nice. Many options for manipulating the JSON
object, cool!

------
e1ven
Nice! I have to use things like this all the time when debugging writes to
mongo, so this is really neat. I like the design, although being able to
resize the windows would be nice. On my 17" Macbook, there's more unused space
that I really need.

It's also really cool that you can save/restore - I could see this being used
like jsFiddle.

GL!

------
BillSaysThis
I like the idea bu... When adding new key/value pairs, the text 'field' and
'value' should either be placeholders or selected on focus so a user's first
keypress wipes those strings from the field. Having to manually select all is
not intuitive and forces the user to do work easily done by the computer.

------
Erwin
Regarding the presentation part of this, even if you don't use it for
exchanging data, serializing JSON to YAML can output a nicely readable and
terse structure. The example JSON ends up looking like this:
<http://pastebin.com/gw6SGz4U>

------
mahmoudimus
This is awesome :) I'm looking for a way to interactively build something like
this into our documentation at <https://balancedpayments.com/docs/api>

~~~
tburch
Have you seen Swagger? <https://github.com/wordnik/swagger-core/>

I'm going to try to get this working for JSON Blob API's documentation over
the weekend.

------
arms
Very nice. This is one of those things where I don't need it right now, but in
2 weeks I'll be thinking "where the hell is that bookmark..." :)

------
syassami
Nice, an upgrade from <http://json.parser.online.fr/> for quick looks at json.

------
hnriot
When I try to upload json it never seems to finish. Chrome/Linux

Other than that, I like it a lot. Very cool side project

------
kodablah
Very clean. FYI, when saving I get a URL like
undefined/api/jsonBlob/50e46e66e4b006ece99dff64.

~~~
tburch
Thanks! Fixed that...
[https://github.com/tburch/jsonblob/commit/00cba8c54692f7690d...](https://github.com/tburch/jsonblob/commit/00cba8c54692f7690d09e4b645d6e84adfd871b8)

------
officialjunk
Cool. FYI, the items within the drop downs are not usable on my idevice

------
cryowaffle
The link to jsoneditoronline.org on the About page is incorrect.

~~~
tburch
Thanks! Fixed -
[https://github.com/tburch/jsonblob/commit/a4e6f145f5166c26e2...](https://github.com/tburch/jsonblob/commit/a4e6f145f5166c26e230b785a39fa9bb3e792032)

~~~
cryowaffle
cool, but you could have stayed in the g namespace just by adding <http://> to
the beginning.

------
cdcarter
This would be great to tie into CouchDBs admin interface!

------
evan_
it would be nice if I could give it a jsonp URL and a callback function name

